# Weight Loss and Muay Thai Beginner question



## omen666

I am curently dieting and bringing my weight down from 18 stone/188kg/252pounds.

I expect to be about 16-17stone/101-107kg/224-238pound by end of  November as I am not crash dieting but doing it in a controlled manner.

I am looking to book at present a 2 month training holiday in Thailand  at a Muay Thai camp.  This will be training twice a day, early morning  and early afternoon.

I will be able to keep to thi regime no problemas from injury  as well  as eating healthily nd no alcohol but my question is this, how much do  you think i would realistically lose during this two month period?

Also how would my skin be as I have most of the weight around my stomach area?  

Appreciate any help rom thise that have done it for frther weight loss.


----------



## StreetReady

omen666 said:


> I am curently dieting and bringing my weight down from 18 stone/188kg/252pounds.
> 
> I expect to be about 16-17stone/101-107kg/224-238pound by end of  November as I am not crash dieting but doing it in a controlled manner.
> 
> I am looking to book at present a 2 month training holiday in Thailand  at a Muay Thai camp.  This will be training twice a day, early morning  and early afternoon.
> 
> I will be able to keep to thi regime no problemas from injury  as well  as eating healthily nd no alcohol but my question is this, how much do  you think i would realistically lose during this two month period?
> 
> Also how would my skin be as I have most of the weight around my stomach area?
> 
> Appreciate any help rom thise that have done it for frther weight loss.



Muay thai is a great way to lose weight because it's a tough sport with a lot of physical conditioning. Realistically, the amount of weight you'll lose depends on your body and how hard you train. I lost about 30 lbs in 2 months at one time when I was training really hard. I trained 3 days a week in fight training, and 2 days of just physical conditioning. 

Dieting will also help. My diet guidelines are simple. Stay away from anything that's known to be unhealthy, and eat moderately the things that are known to be healthy. 

The key to eating right is to not eat until you feel full. If you feel full, chances are you've probably ate too much.

But back to the training, just hitting pads and sparring isn't going to help you lose a lot of weight. I think it's the physical conditioning that helps with the weight loss. Running, jogging, doing strength conditioning types of exercises related to muay thai all help with weight loss.

But I'm guess you want numbers on how much you can lose. I'd say from my own experience, you can lose up to 30 lbs 'safely' in those 2 months if you train hard and eat right. Like I said though, it's entirely up to you how much you lose. Set a personal goal for yourself to lose 30 lbs in those 2 months and make it happen. If you happen to lose more than 30lbs (2.14 stone), that's even better.

Good luck and train hard!


----------



## omen666

StreetReady said:


> Muay thai is a great way to lose weight because it's a tough sport with a lot of physical conditioning. Realistically, the amount of weight you'll lose depends on your body and how hard you train. I lost about 30 lbs in 2 months at one time when I was training really hard. I trained 3 days a week in fight training, and 2 days of just physical conditioning.
> 
> Dieting will also help. My diet guidelines are simple. Stay away from anything that's known to be unhealthy, and eat moderately the things that are known to be healthy.
> 
> The key to eating right is to not eat until you feel full. If you feel full, chances are you've probably ate too much.
> 
> But back to the training, just hitting pads and sparring isn't going to help you lose a lot of weight. I think it's the physical conditioning that helps with the weight loss. Running, jogging, doing strength conditioning types of exercises related to muay thai all help with weight loss.
> 
> But I'm guess you want numbers on how much you can lose. I'd say from my own experience, you can lose up to 30 lbs 'safely' in those 2 months if you train hard and eat right. Like I said though, it's entirely up to you how much you lose. Set a personal goal for yourself to lose 30 lbs in those 2 months and make it happen. If you happen to lose more than 30lbs (2.14 stone), that's even better.
> 
> Good luck and train hard!


Thanks Streetready.  Not particulalry looking for numbers of what I will lose as each person is different and there are so many variables.  I used to play ice hockey and train hard in the UK some 15 years ago in the gym but it only takes a few years for it all to go, which is what has happened here.  As stated I am losing at the minute in a controlled manner just wondering what I could acheive realistically.

I think you are correct it will be the conditioning and strength and aerobic excercises that will be more postitive.  Eating will be good out there too ( I have been twice before, with a friend and girlfriend) as the food is on the majority healthy and I am aware of what to eat and not eat.  Good tip on the being full part, I tend to add to this by drinking a pint of water before a main meal too.

30lbs would be god, especially as I am easily on my way to my target weight at present and am finding it easy and not too boring.  Being out there on my lonesome for two months and having seen a great deal of Thailand will leave me time to train and relax, train and relax and in the perfect environment too.  I will be in the zone as it were as I am there for two months and totally focussed.  Looking forward to it already, just looking at the different camps and prices, all seem to be the same in price in a roundabout way.

Any other tips or advice would be most welcomed and I will blog my way through it too.


----------



## thailand

You can try at SuWit muay thai camp , muaythai-thailand.com . It is good prices of training & room and you will lose your weight .


----------



## Mz1

If I go all the way to Thailand, I'd rather go to rest and relax. Maybe train 1 day, but that's it. If you want to lose weight, train at an MMA gym. They have Muay Thai there, usually. You can't help but lose weight, while learning a very effective fighting art. As a beginner, you really don't need to train in Thailand nor train with the greatest, or whatever. Enjoying the workout is key.


----------

